# few saltwater pics



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Heres a few of the fish I had in my saltwater setups before I took them down..









































































Enjoy..


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

WOW! pretty nice collection of fish you had man, what size tank was that?


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you much sir. 
The first 5 pics where of my 75 reef and the last three where my 220 fowlr.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice queen...great shape


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you much sir, I think Queen Angels are amazing when they get over 12".


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

awesome fishes and setup man! How hard/expensive is it for a salt water setup? I've always thought of trying it out, but really never had the chance to. VERY Nice!


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you much!! I really wouldn't say its harder, just more time consuming. Expensive to a point, but what hobby isn't. Your lr and equipement cost a bit. Best bet would be to keep an eye on your local reef club for people upgrading. They usually sale there used stuff fairly cheap or look for a complete setup. Theres always someone getting into the hobby and someone getting out.

Thanks again !!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I just love the color of tropical fish, most of them almost look plastic, very beautiful mate.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you much sir. By far saltwater fish are more colorful and more expensive than freshwater.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome fish.


----------

